# scratch pants, what's good and what's the best.



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

When it comes to scratch pants what does everyone else use and what are the pros and cons of each. I need to purchase a set and am torn between Cordura nylon, leather, or leather lite / aero. Also what brands hold up best. I will be working dogs in both heat and colder temperatures. Depending on the season. 
My main concern is free movement. Breathability during 90° days. Zippers not velcro. And quality of workmanship.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

I would go with the nylon and make sure they are a little on the large size for you. I have leather, which are probably more durable and are better if you have a pup or young dog and want to give him a leg bite now and then without having to use a leg sleeve or suit pants. The nylon is lighter, much easier to get in and out of, is cooler and not as heavy to carry around or move around in. Just be sure to get something of good quality, like from Ray Allen. I'm not crazy about all their equipment, but it is usually high quality, especially their scratch pants.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm going to be opposite of Chip. I prefer my leather 100%. I started with Redline cordura pants, and they were nice, but I feel they are way hotter than my leather Schweikert's. One thing I do, is buy them big then have them altered to my length in the legs. Gives me more room to move and slip out if a dog comes in for a leg or worse crotch lol. Yes that's happened. I'm a smaller guy, but buy XL's and just shorten them up. I find the Schweikert's not only more comfortable and free moving, but much cooler in the summer.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My helper prefers the HST's over the Gappay


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

mycobraracr said:


> I'm going to be opposite of Chip. I prefer my leather 100%. I started with Redline cordura pants, and they were nice, but I feel they are way hotter than my leather Schweikert's. One thing I do, is buy them big then have them altered to my length in the legs. Gives me more room to move and slip out if a dog comes in for a leg or worse crotch lol. Yes that's happened. I'm a smaller guy, but buy XL's and just shorten them up. I find the Schweikert's not only more comfortable and free moving, but much cooler in the summer.


So since you're familiar with their sizes. I am 5'10'' and run about 180-185 lbs. What size would you recommend. I originally ordered a set of nylon pants off of Ray Allen and the was size chart was way off. Unfortunately I didn't try them on before driving 3 hours south for a lesson with a helper. I show up we talk for a spell he says go ahead and suit up. So, I put these things on and I couldn't hardly bend my legs they were so tight. They all got a good laugh at me that day.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

cdwoodcox said:


> So since you're familiar with their sizes. I am 5'10'' and run about 180-185 lbs. What size would you recommend. I originally ordered a set of nylon pants off of Ray Allen and the was size chart was way off. Unfortunately I didn't try them on before driving 3 hours south for a lesson with a helper. I show up we talk for a spell he says go ahead and suit up. So, I put these things on and I couldn't hardly bend my legs they were so tight. They all got a good laugh at me that day.


I'd go XL. Like I said, I like them bigger so I have more room to move. Just my preference. I felt my Redline pants, didn't allow me to move as well as my Schweikerts, and both are XL's. My Schweikerts are the half padded, meaning only padded in the front. I think if I were to do it again, I'd go full padded. But I scored mine for $75 so I wasn't going to complain. I have had a dog come in the blind and bite me in the crotch, and I was glad I had the extra space in the pants to slip back. I also a couple weeks ago have a dog who cross trains in different sports come in and bite my leg. Again I was glad to have the extra bit to slip. 

For comparison, I'm the shortest helper/decoy on the planet at 5'3 150lbs lol. Here is me in my XL's cut down to length. 
1521834_10202119467700844_1412106187_n by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I know our helper wears the bende pants and really likes them.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

So I wound up ordering a pair of XL fully padded leather lite pants from Ray Allen. They came in today, so I took them to a local leather shop and had them hem up the legs to length. I think they'll be good pants once I get them broke in. Right now they can almost stand up by themselves. They're gonna make me a leather apron when he gets a chance. I won't need it until late June so no hurry there. What we cut off of the bottom of the pants he's making two padded sticks with. Each leg cut will wrap around the bendable rod perfectly to create them. 
https://www.rayallen.com/leatherlite/


----------

